#   ( ) >   >      30-40 ?

## cytochrom

30-40 ?     ?

----------


## ur5cai

> , .


   ? -          ?

----------


## UA6BBX

> ? -          ?


 .

----------

-221     ,    http://yb0ah.tripod.com/schematics/bc211/

----------


## ur5cai

> -221     ,    http://yb0ah.tripod.com/schematics/bc211/


 :Super:      .         .  67-     10-   ...         .   ,     ...

----------


## LY1SD

?

----------


## cytochrom

.      .        ""    .           .        .




> ?


        ( 10 .).       LC     .

----------


## cytochrom

*RN3KV*,  :Razz:     , ""  ::::  ::::

----------


## UA3RNB

*cytochrom*,        100.   ,       . 
 :Smile:

----------


## cytochrom

*UA3RNB*,           .

*shaman507*,        .    ,

*  10 ():*

*RK9ABJ*,

    .           .            ,  .         -326 ,   .     .       -195  "" 1953, 4.

----------


## RZ3ASM

.
  "" 1968. 10   ,  .  - .. .   ( ),   ,  10 .    70-       .   .     .

----------


## UW1WU

> 30-40 ?     ?


 ,   ,         . ,  ,        50   PIC               150   .        .       200.     .      - ,  .     ?       ,    -     !

----------


## cytochrom

*UW1WU*, .  .       ?.

----------


## EI4JF

> -221     ,    http://yb0ah.tripod.com/schematics/bc211/


   BC-221.

----------

